# Super Alpha Hops - Recipe Ideas Please



## gjhansford (5/3/11)

I have 2 packets of Super Alpha hops (AA 10.7%) and I'm looking for an all grain recipe featuring this hop. Anyone got any ideas or expereince with this ...

"dual purpose hop imparting both aroma and bitterness to some of the worlds finest Lagers. A unique cross of the best English and German hops, Super Alpha has a clean slightly grassy aroma, producing a crisp clean flavour in the beer, with some nice resiny character."

hop?

ghhb


----------



## Bribie G (5/3/11)

Apparently the signature hop in most NZ mainstreams. When I was in Welly last year I tried some of the mainstreams on tap such as Export Gold and Tui. You'd think they would be utter crap but I found them quite clean and refreshing - i.e. not mouse piss or soapy like VB or Tooheys. I'd drink them any day over VB etc. 

Personally I'd do a sort of Irish Red - fairly dry and clean but with a bit of complexity from some caraaroma:
64 degrees 60min, single only hop addition, good long cold condition with finings + Polyclar and drink cold. 


*Tui thang*

Based on 23 litre length

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Colour (SRM): 9.3 (EBC): 18.3
Bitterness (IBU): 33.1 (Average)

95.74% Pale Ale Malt
4.26% Caraaroma

1.1 g/L Super Pride (13% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 1084 - Irish Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Pennywise (5/3/11)

Super Alpha is the bittering hop in Endeavour Pale Ale, very nice beer when fresh, & just got some Super Alpha to have a crack at it. Here's what I came up with, keep in mind that I'll prolly change it a tiny bit here and there with %ages

80% Pils 
10% Munich 
7% Pale Crystal, Caramalt, Carahell (this is the main bit I'll be messing with)
3% Wheat
Bitter with Super Alpha
.7g/L Amarillo @ 20
1g/L galaxy dry hop
35 IBU
1056 yeast


----------



## Duff (5/3/11)

Very good in a pilsener. I've picked up a couple of awards with Super Alpha to bitter and Saaz to finish.


----------



## gjhansford (5/3/11)

Thanks guys ...

Thinking ... already brewed an Irish Red this morning (Challenger with Cascade to finish) so BribieG ... your idea will have to wait ...sounds good though. My stainless steel fermenter won't be free for a pils until next weekend ... thanks Duff ... will do the Super Alpha/Saaz then.

Thinking now of a SMASH pale ale brew to test out the Super Alpha. Ahhh I love this hobby  !

ghhb


----------



## Brewer_010 (5/3/11)

I've brewed a bit with Super Alpha and find it pairs very well with green bullet. Usually don't use it as an aroma addition but I've got a steam beer style (don't shoot me style nazis) using super alpha and it has a very clean fresh flavour.

I used it to bitter and flavour a porter and it came out really really nicely, 1g/L at 60 and 1g/L at 20 - great stuff. Would like to try it in a lager but I can't brew a lager so will have to wait...


----------



## RdeVjun (5/3/11)

ghhb said:


> Thinking ... already brewed an Irish Red this morning (Challenger with Cascade to finish)


That seems to be a peculiar combo, ghhb, is there any particular rationale for that? Perhaps its a hybrid? :icon_cheers: 


> Thinking now of a SMASH pale ale brew to test out the Super Alpha. Ahhh I love this hobby  !


Indeed!  Actually, no- it frustrates me no end.  There's so many things I do want to try, both the limit on my time and my liver conspire so that I just never get the chance to try lots of new and different things...


----------

